# Cheating



## CrippleThreat (Sep 22, 2020)

That A&N thread I made on the GMILF having an affair brought up some comments. Some describing the disgust towards the thought of a 67-year old woman having sex. However, I was interested in the discussion of why people of any age would cheat on or betray their spouse, significant other, partner, etc. What do you think the cheaters get out of committing such a treacherous act? 

For me, I abhor cheating. If you made the time to further a bond with whomever is interested in you, why would you just throw it all away? Haven't you any consideration for who you might be hurting? If they're married too, hoo boy... And it goes double for them if they also have kids. Honestly, cheaters have to suck in casinos; they play a highly stressful, high stakes game where they bet on everything to lose, with only one thing to win, and one thing could be considered a pittance.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 22, 2020)

Cheap thrills, dopamine hits and sex.

Yeah they're pretty fucking stupid.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Sep 22, 2020)

boredom with current partner, not enough sex, etc.

almost not worth it to risk getting in a relationship


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 22, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Cheap thrills, dopamine hits and sex.
> 
> Yeah they're pretty fucking stupid.


Agree on this.
If you've got a working brain, you don't fall in it, plain and simple. I had a female colleague last week doing weird shit like playing footsie with me during appetizer and trying to take my hand, I just moved my leg aside and made a mental note to never have appetizer or lunch with said thot ever again.
I don't need nor want to mess up my marriage for a cheap fuck.


----------



## Ponchik (Sep 22, 2020)

You cheated not only the game, but yourself.

You didn't grow.
You didn't improve.
You took a shortcut and gained nothing.

You experienced a hollow victory. Nothing was risked and nothing was gained.
It's sad you don't know the difference.


----------



## Reverend (Sep 22, 2020)

High Risk vs High Reward. Both give you a rush when you think you can get away with doing what you are doing. Toss in a sprinkle of power and a dash of control, and you have the mixings for a explosion waiting to happen where everyone gets hurt and no one survives unscathed.

Some people crave all aspects, even the rebuilding part, the game begins again but at all new levels of "Can I get there again..."


----------



## Freedom Fries (Sep 22, 2020)

Really the rope? Surely being forced to wear some kind of scarlet letter would be enough


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 22, 2020)

It's an abuse of trust, and that's why I hate cheaters.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Sep 23, 2020)

i guess its easy for people to commit during the period of infatuation but after a few months, yeah, time to go window shopping and "live life to the fullest", "you never know what opportunities you are missing out on", "live, laugh , love", "don't say no to fate" "test all your options" "you only live once" "treat yourself" "not all those who wander are lost"  and whatever bullshit motivator meme is floating around instagram to justify lack of self discipline and commitment.  Any perceived opportunity for "upward mobility" when it comes to romantic partner is going to be pursued, grass is greener on the other side and all that, it takes some will and effort for people to not behave like selfish retard monkeys but now is almost like contemporary culture validates it constantly and doesn't even peer pressure against it, finding someone loyal who at least you can trust in telling you stuff is the exception and not the rule.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Sep 23, 2020)

I just pretend that I'm fine with my wife having a black boyfriend or two and try not to let it get me down.


----------



## It's HK-47 (Sep 23, 2020)

The rise of instant gratification certainly didn't help.  Why talk through a heated discussion when you can just head to the bar and try again?  Why work through a difficult period when you could just boot up Tinder and go scrolling for awhile?  Why try to forge something lasting and meaningful?  You're only twenty-something, you're still young, there's plenty of fish in the sea, just live it up!

At some point in your life you'll have caught the biggest and the best fish that you'll ever catch, though.  There _are_ plenty of fish in the sea, but there's a good chance that you'll spend the rest of your life pulling up small and uninteresting fish, hoping you'll find one like that again. It's no wonder that people are so miserable these days; So many of them see each other as fleeting, easily-replaced nobodies.

I suppose that isn't _new_, but it certainly hasn't gotten _better._


----------



## alreadyhome (Sep 23, 2020)

I think it's a form of self-loathing/self sabotage, also very passive aggressive and pathetic.


----------



## Leopold II of Belgium (Sep 23, 2020)

Lust, arrogance and stupidity. Most people are too retarded to expect consequences or they'll think they'll get away with it.

Kill 'em dead is my solution, there's no need for more scum surrounding you.


----------



## Bumblino (Sep 23, 2020)

There's many reasons, but I feel like most of it boils down to not having the gall to face their respective partners or the selfishness+stupidity combo of thinking you can have all of the things _and_ not get caught. But I have a feel that more people fall in the first category rather than the 2nd, they're discontent with their current situation, they don't have the will to face their partners and fix it or ultimately if things are really bad to just tell them it's over. Either way it's really sad to see how many people fear commitment in a relationship and are "window-shopping". Now nothing guarantees the union of 2 people.


----------



## Purin Chan (Sep 23, 2020)

Although I don't think cheaters should get the rope it's still the worst thing you can do to your significant other without things getting abusive.


----------



## Null (Sep 23, 2020)

rule 4


----------



## Alrakkan (Sep 23, 2020)

Null said:


> rule 4
> 
> View attachment 1615431


Null back at it again with, no joke, welcome life advice.

I don't think cheaters should get the rope. I think there should be some kind of low resource intensity charge of which a person can be found guilty that makes saying that they are a cheating whore/skank/sex-addicted degenerate non-libellous, then post that on some kind of public archive for everyone to see. Rather than actual, expensive, non-reversible death or expensive prison time, just shame them and cut them off from the dating pool. You protect the victims, you punish the adulterer, false judgements can be appealed to earnest effect. I got taught some time ago by a man I still admire that living with sin can be a greater torture than death.

Don't get me wrong, fuck these people; in fact, I believe this would fuck them harder than death and would dissuade potential cheaters better to boot.

Also, cross-posting the post I made in the original thread archiving some screencaps I made of She's A Homewrecker because I spent too much time on it.


Spoiler: SAID CROSSPOST






Alrakkan said:


> So I had a look on this website and I've archived some choice posts from the UK. I'll be chucking this in the thread for the website itself on this forum too, but see below for some good shit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: THE GOOD STUFF
> ...


----------



## Purin Chan (Sep 23, 2020)

Oldguyfag said:


> number 11


but what if you both truly love each other in an equal amount, then what?


----------



## Violent Ken Apologist (Sep 23, 2020)

Our culture is oppressive and stifling now, too, though. It didn't used to be but here we are. And I will always admire that the nips rehabilitate wrongdoers rather than witchhunt them, don't have an overwhelming progressive presence and keep their unique traditions. I prefer western civilisation but it's also easy to ask 'what's left of it, though?' Maybe when we win we can go back to that.


----------



## DrunkenDozing (Sep 27, 2020)

Cheaters in a relationship that has only existed for like a year? Yeah, they are pieces of shit and all but whatever. Just split up and the other person would be better off for it.

Cheating in a marriage with children? Rope. You are not only destroying a relationship for quick cummies but you are selfishly upending an entire family's world for your own sake.


----------



## janedoe (Sep 28, 2020)

i know that some women stay with the men they are cheating on because they like the 'security' that the man provides for them. but they are unwilling to put in the effort to earn that security. childish hoes, essentially, who fail the marshmallow test every god damn time.
what really pisses me off is the women who jump through hoops to justify their unfaithfulness. they will say some of the most ridiculous deflecting bullshit or just straight up gaslighting to come out as less of a piece of shit or whore. their image, virtue and feelings, essentially, become more important than the relationship they destroyed. 

anyway, this all got me wondering, what do you guys think about the 'other man' or 'other woman' in cheating scenarios? i think if they know someone is cheating with them, yet they continue, they're a piece of shit. maybe not as bad as the person cheating, but still somewhat responsible. 

regrettably, i know too many guys who gleefully take the role of the 'other guy' with married women. and what i have learned from them is that they don't respect the women they're fucking, not even slightly. they're just holes to them. and honestly why the hell should they respect them??? these are MARRIED women who are cheating on some overworked guy who probably lost his sex drive. but all the same i can't help the disgust i feel listening to all this gloating about their fuckboy bullshit. like you niggas really can't be the bigger man? even though they are my friends, i admit i always end up thinking less of them when they tell me this shit. 
regarding the fairer sex, some bitches really, _really_, get off on getting a man to cheat on their girl, i shit you not. and they especially love being 'the one who got him to leave his gf'. it's just part of that competitive cattiness. they usually get what's coming to them, though, because you have to be an utter moron to believe he will somehow remain faithful to YOU considering what the relationship was founded on lmfao


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 28, 2020)

janedoe said:


> even though they are my friends, i admit i always end up thinking less of them when they tell me this shit.


Women and men that treat their partner so savagely... I can never stay friends with them. Even if I like other parts. Everytime I look in their eyes I see how the person they're supposed to love most and that they stab them in the back habitually. It's so disgusting. I'm surprised each time about how deeply aversive I find it.



janedoe said:


> regarding the fairer sex, some bitches really, _really_, get off on getting a man to cheat on their girl, i shit you not. and they especially love being 'the one who got him to leave his gf'



Yeah, women like preselected men and they like the competition. Though it's more common that they'll be treated like a sidepiece for a while.

But now he's handed her the keycode to explode his current relationship, so it's a bad idea all around.


----------



## Penis Drager (Sep 28, 2020)

I will say what I said on a&n:.
Cheating whores deserve ridicule, not death. The proper way to deal with the situation is divorce. And the porper punishment should be that she doesn't get a single penny from the man. 
Though it's a bit optimistic to think modern courts would go for that...


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Oct 2, 2020)

Cheaters are time wasters.  Those that stay with them are cucks.  The only real option is divorce.


----------



## TamarYaelBatYah (Oct 15, 2020)

Infidelity/Cheating/Adultery is a form of emotional and mental abuse that one partner inflicts on the other. In many countries it is spoken of as a form of socially acceptable abuse through victim blaming of the injured spouse. However, it is _never_ justified and adulterers should get the death penalty in religious courts.  

When someone infects their partner with an STD because of his/her cheating/infidelity, it becomes physical abuse as well.


----------



## Goy Sheckelstein (Apr 26, 2021)

If women weren't automatically entitled to *half* of a mans estate I'd be more open to getting married. Alas, time and again I see dudes around me being fucking raped by a vindictive, entitled, worthless leeches of a woman. Even if it's the man that's cheated, which is fucked up, she can still easily take him to court and get half his pension, the house, alimony (in some states,) child support, and leave the dude saddled with a debt so inescapable it's on par with student loans. 

To think that the concept of alimony was derived from a woman being divorced or filing for divorce, and going 'mama mia! i have no skills other than stirring soup on a pot or folding clothing! How can I be expected to survive on my own without a man to provide for me?!' If women were half as strong as their shitty feminist plattitudes make them out to be, they'd be fine with just dissolving the marriage, leaving with what they brought into the relationship, or worst case, combining all assets and splitting it 50/50 (again, worst case since 9 out of 10 times the man earned everything of value) and leaving. 

Then the woman will go on and on about how this is the best thing that's ever happened to her, and how she don't need no man just need my kids. Never realizing the irony in her sentiments, as she's collecting over half the value of another person, a man, for the rest of her life as she floats around from partner to partner collecting checks. I don't need no man, yet I will regularly check up on your employment status to see if I can sue you for more child support because after all I'm a useless leech with no skills and I need your income to survive.


----------



## Nagibatel (Apr 26, 2021)

I wrote an entire thread on why I consider it akin to sexual assault.


----------



## furūtsu (Apr 26, 2021)

If we're gonna rope cheaters, we should apply that to every form of crime too. Bring back the gallows for thieves, liars, arsonists etc. 

Personally, no, death is too high a penalty for anything aside from sexual assault/abuse or murder. I think we should bring back social ostracization and public shaming so people sense an actual deterrent to this behavior. The adulterer should either pay damages to the cheated on spouse or get nothing in the divorce. Sane and simple.


----------



## L50LasPak (Apr 26, 2021)

Adultery should only carry the penalty of your name being added to a public database that anyone can look up to see your history of past offenses. This way everyone knows what they're getting into if they want to start a relationship with you, fair and square.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 26, 2021)

CrippleThreat said:


> Some describing the disgust towards the thought of a 67-year old woman having sex.


Depends on the 67 year old woman.


----------

